# Fosters wanted for Christmas



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

As our 2nd appeal over Christmas we would like to find people who would be willing to foster a dog/puppy/cat/kitten in rescue for the 2 week Christmas period. For those of you that don't know us we work with rescues all over the UK to help them with things like Transport,home checking,re homing,fund raising, fostering etc. Rescues have given us permission to look for foster homes for their animals so they don't have to stay in kennels and cages but enjoy being part of a family even if it is only for 2 weeks. I must stress that is only for a 2 week period but if you would like to carry on fostering or even adopt at the end of it do let us know and we will pass your information on to the rescue you will be fostering for. You will be required to have a home check so please let us know sooner rather than later if its something you would like to do. If anyone is interested in doing this or has any questions please feel free to contact us on [email protected]. Christmas is a time for giving and what better gift to give then fostering an animal at Christmas


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Bump ......................


----------



## me-n-max (Nov 13, 2010)

*Thanks for sorting out this post

Chris*


----------

